# New to the community



## PanflutePanda (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi. I'm gogo. 
I'm new here. Although I've been a bystander of the furry community for many, many months this is my first time getting involved. It seems like a very loving and axcepting community.

I currently have 3 fursona's, one I have uncompleted digital art for, one I have tangible hand drawn and almost compleat art for and the last an idea I really like.
Is that too much?

I'm just here to make friends 0w0


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## PanflutePanda (Jan 12, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> Welcome!


Hi there! ~


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forums! If you ever need help with anything, feel free to leave a dm


----------



## PanflutePanda (Jan 12, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Welcome to the forums! If you ever need help with anything, feel free to leave a dm


Thanks~ it's apriciated


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)

Nice to meet you


----------



## PanflutePanda (Jan 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Nice to meet you


Nice to meet you too, I'm loving the little gif


----------



## furryswag (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey there


----------



## PanflutePanda (Jan 12, 2019)

furryswag said:


> Hey there


Hi!


----------



## furryswag (Jan 12, 2019)

PanflutePanda said:


> Nice to meet you too, I'm loving the little gif


Prepare to have it burned into your memory lol


----------



## PanflutePanda (Jan 12, 2019)

furryswag said:


> Prepare to have it burned into your memory lol


I don't mind. If there's one thing I want burnt into my mind it's that


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## PanflutePanda (Jan 12, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Hello and Welcome!


Heyo!


----------



## CharlyTheFurry (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi guys im new, how the people opload content?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome both of you. 

Art can  be uploaded to the furaffinity mainsite Browsing Artwork -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
by registering and clicking the 'submit' button at the top left.


----------



## CharlyTheFurry (Jan 15, 2019)

Okay ty


----------



## CharlyTheFurry (Jan 15, 2019)

What do u think about my fursona? :v its for make a draw about my sona, so i use a template (im learnin' how drawing


----------



## Tovey (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to both of you!


----------



## CharlyTheFurry (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, love.

Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Also. This is the Fursona section..?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 15, 2019)

PanflutePanda said:


> Nice to meet you too, I'm loving the little gif


I have many, many more


----------



## Tovey (Jan 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have many, many more


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 15, 2019)

Tovey said:


>


You and me are officially friends.


----------



## CharlyTheFurry (Jan 15, 2019)

Too many gifs :v


----------



## CharlyTheFurry (Jan 15, 2019)

gifs away


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 15, 2019)

CharlyTheFurry said:


> gifs away


You know you love them


----------



## PanflutePanda (Jan 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have many, many more


Oh lord uwu


----------

